# That Skinny Asian Girl ( non-fiction stuffing feeding ~BBW ~~WG )



## a_man_alone (Nov 28, 2014)

_non-fiction stuffing feeding ~BBW ~~WG _
This is the true story of my final months at college, and the woman I met there that helped change my perspective of why I love curvy women. Certain details are slightly vague for anonymity sake, also a gentleman doesn't kiss and tell.


I met her in college when she sat next to me in one of our first computer classes, the short, skinny Asian girl glanced at me and smiled before completely ignoring me. She was around 5 1, 90 pounds, and internally I grimaced at the thought of how many questions were about to come my way if she didnt have a strong hold on the English language. I spent the next several minutes trying to figure out when I had become so racist. The questions did come, during and after the class, but she seemed really nice so I didnt mind.

Several months, classes, and questions sessions later, we had become sort of friends. I learned she liked coffee and donuts, and she could often be seen eating some new tasty treat or at least talking about them. I internally had a brief thought of how easy it would be to get her to eat more treats if we became closer friends and studied together more often, but as soon as I learned she was riding her bicycle to school I dismissed those thoughts. That was at least until I found out her roommate had been offering to drive her to school and home every day.

Later that week I had convinced her it would be a great idea to share some snacks I had brought, thats when I found out her roommate had convinced her it would be a good idea to ride with her to school and back home. Im sure that conversation I had with her roommate had nothing to do with it. And so things continued like that for a few months, first we shared snacks and then later we would catch a lunch together to compare notes from classes we shared. Then at the end of the month we would find a place to eat further away from the school where a movie theater was located, thats where we shared our first ice cream and spoke of the future.

Another month later and I could tell there was a lot of tension at her roommates house, and since she knew my roommate had moved out earlier she asked if she could rent the room. We hadnt actually been dating this whole time, not really, I think we both knew school would eventually end and even though we enjoyed each others company we knew life happens and were afraid to move too far forward with things, but having a female roommate who was just starting to become attractive, since she might have gained a little bit of weight from all the extra food I had been introducing in her life, was certainly something I was very excited about. At this point I found out she had bumped up to 105 pounds. She handled the move out monetarily with her current roommate, then she and I moved all of her stuff into my apartment, and thats when I took my car out of storage to have a celebratory dinner and of course buy a few groceries to fill the house.

Things went better than I thought they would, she was a natural foodie and so loved to cook and eat her freshly cooked food with no leftovers, and she loved when I would take care of the dishes for her, serve her ice cream, and cuddle up in front of the tv after studies with her. She had begun to complain about her weight since I had been driving her to and from school and she had me almost constantly pushing food at her, but I continued to inform her of how skinny she was. How could she possibly be fat if she was so skinny? Usually it worked, even when we went to the store as she bought another size up. She was still skinny after all, so it must be okay if we go to that burger place and she orders a meal almost twice the size of my own and then we share an ice-cream together. I think she must have gained another five pounds by that point, I had checked out her Facebook profile and her pictures from the year before showed how much thinner she had been in her country. She had since then become the Americanized version of her former self, and it was melting my heart. If things could work out, even if she got really fat or all the food in the world left her skinny, I knew I could be really happy with this woman.

All good things come to an end and she graduated a few months before me, the first month she hung around the house job hunting and eating. We had made a really nice schedule of her being fed whenever I was around and she had no complaints as long as the food tasted good. She had started to eat faster in order to eat both plates of food for dinner and then would complain about how sore her tummy would become. So I advised her that I had heard it was a common practice to rub your tummy if it hurt after a meal, but she said she was too lazy for that and thats when I instantly volunteered. I shyly unbuttoned her pants after telling her not to worry it was just to make her tummy feel better, and then we spent the next hour or two with her relaxing and me rubbing her still skinny but very packed tummy. Eventually we both fell asleep and she would wake up later in the night and crawl to her own bed and go back to sleep. After that first tummy rub there wasnt a meal that went by that she would overeat to get me to rub her tummy to relieve the pain and unbutton her pants, needless to say I was overjoyed to accommodate and I think she just loved the attention she was getting while being able to enjoy herself. After we became comfortable with that, I offered to feed her dessert to allow her to have more free time to play a game she had been wanting to play on the X-Box 360, she agreed to try it and Im not sure how I hid my excitement when she ate both of our ice cream servings on more than one occasion due to her being so excited to play the game.

After a month of what seemed like heaven she found her cousins living in California and moved there to continue to look for a job, we said our painful goodbyes and promised to chat online whenever possible, but I think we both knew this day would come and it was there. But it was still painful. We chatted from time to time online, but it was never the same, she had distanced herself and we would chat about casual things. Eventually she got her first job in the industry and I graduated, we were both happy but I missed the days when she was in my life the most. So I started stalking her Facebook photos, I know its sad but I had grown really attached to her and that was how I dealt with that loss. I was surprised when she had a family reunion at her cousins house and she hadnt lost any weight, in fact I think she might have gotten a little softer. Each of her photos had a slight double chin forming and her shirts were all pooched out from her expanding middle. I fantasized still being with her and spooning behind her in bed to rub her stuffed belly until we both fell asleep, but I knew she was on the other side of the country and I would probably never see her again.

So that went on for three years: every so often we would bump into each other online and chat for a few minutes, but mostly I caught glimpses of her life through her photo updates. I couldnt get a break into the industry after graduation and so found a low paying job to try to pay student loans and still have enough to pay rent at the same time - life happens. During that time the only smile that came to my lips were when that skinny Asian girl would post another pic of herself exploring her new city, and each year that passed she got softer.

Finally, almost four years after I graduated, I got my first break: a nice paying job in the industry  but it was in the middle of nowhere: I accepted the offer and moved. Upon hearing this news she instantly messaged me to congratulate me, so we talked for a bit and eventually she spoke of her weight. She said she knew she had gained a lot of weight, I told her it was probably only five pounds because she looked really really good in the photos she had recently posted but inside I knew she could have easily weighed in at almost 130 with that belly pushing out almost an inch over her waist while she was standing, she simply laughed and said she was still trying to get back to the weight she was at when we lived together but it was really only an issue when her belly would sit on her lap because it made her uncomfortable. I remembered she loved food and hated to exercise so I gave her a few tips about low-rise stretchy jeans, not wearing a belt all the time, and stuff like that, but most importantly I told her she looked amazing and should continue to enjoy her love for good food because that was what I always thought made her most attractive. Finding a woman like her that could relax and enjoy her love for life helped me to loosen up and love life with her. 

We chatted a little more after that, and that was almost two months ago now, but thats all of the story for now. Life happens and Im sure the story wont end there, I just know every time I think of weight gain stories and how theyre usually strange or force fed stories or whatever. I knew I had to share another real story of my few months with a beautiful Vietnamese woman with a passion for cooking and good food that will hopefully keep her belly full and her heart happy for years to come  that all started with me internally cringing as she sat next to me in that computer class ages ago.


----------



## cohen (Nov 28, 2014)

pretty good story since it didn't gross me out... but of course we all wanna know if you banged her or not?


----------



## billedmeup (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that great little story. It's extra special because it is true. Please keep us updated on any new developments.


----------



## Borghen (Nov 29, 2014)

cohen said:


> but of course we all wanna know if you banged her or not?



I guess that, being a gentleman, he is not saying.

Nice story!


----------



## cohen (Nov 29, 2014)

well he lived with her a while, so i'm gonna go with the default, he may as well have because he definately could have


----------

